# impossible de démarrer mon g4



## Kosmik Pi (24 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Impossible de démarrer mon Powerbook G4.
Lorsque je le mets en marche il s'allume puis la pomme apparaît et le  cercle se met à tourner pendant des heures ...
J'ai essayé de le démarrer avec la touche T enfoncée et connecté à mon  autre ordi, il monte bien sur le bureau de mon MacBook et j'ai accès à tous  les fichiers. via le MacBook j'ai également procédé à une réparation du disque, sans résultat. J'ai pris connaissance sur le forum de problèmes similaires, et j'ai appliqué les solutions proposées (démarrage avec Control + Option + P + R et attente de deux gongs) mais sans succès...

là je suis perdu


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2010)

bonjour
un phrasé ambigu


Kosmik Pi a dit:


> via le MacBook j'ai également procédé à une réparation du disque, sans résultat.


echec de la reparation?*
ou 
reparation ok mais toujours pas de demarrage?

--
edit 
* d'aillleurs si lignes en rouge essayer de s'en rappeler
et repeter la reparation jusqu'à zero erreur detectée


----------



## Kosmik Pi (24 Avril 2010)

réparation ok et toujours pas de démarrage.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)

Salut,

Tu devrais faire un Test hardware ou Techtools ou ASD 2.1.7 si tu peux l'avoir. 
Je pense a un problème de ram, si tu en as deux enlève en une et test puis vis versa


----------



## pascalformac (25 Avril 2010)

le apple hardware test est sur un de tes supports gris

(techtool est fourni avec Applecare)


----------

